# E-brake spring broken?



## 1wild1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Well Guys, my first real issue has struck and I'm hoping some of you have heard of it before. If I've missed a search for the answer just let me know but I didn't find anything in the threads. Here goes.

I found the awesome stickie thread on the play in the cable and how you can tighten up the e brake cable with a 10mm socket but things have gone beyond that. I stopped at my mailbox on the way home, the e brake pulled fine, clicked up in place...but as it has done since I got her last week if you don't make sure you pull the handle up all the way she will roll (thus the adjusment read). So then I leave the box and pull up to my driveway which is a good 15 to 20 degree slope upwards. I pull the brake and nothing, not ratchet nothing. The ebrake light does illuminate but the handle just falls back down. My first instinct was that the cable stretched and failed but that didn't make sense since there is probably some sort of spring under that handle that gives resistance and clicks as the handle is pulled up. There is no resistance or sound and the handle just falls. 

Now my worst fear is that it isn't just gonna be that spring or cables that have to be replaced, that the whole handle mechanism is going to have to be gutted and replaced like in Dodges. Has Anyone here ever had this experience or knows anything about it for an '04 Goat? I just got her so I have to get a reinspection in the next two weeks in my county (we are emmissions so its law  and they won't give me my new tags without proof of the inspection). Sigh. I"m just trying to figure out how much of this is gonna have to be done and where to go for parts. I work for Napa and we can't get the parts for it. Nor can any of my import sources that I have made connections with over the years. I'm suspecting this will be dealer only?


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

My brother-in-law had this problem on his '04. Was a spring failure.
I don't know all the details, but it wasn't horribly expensive to fix.


----------



## 1wild1 (Sep 6, 2009)

BobS said:


> My brother-in-law had this problem on his '04. Was a spring failure.
> I don't know all the details, but it wasn't horribly expensive to fix.


Thanks BobS. I did find out that if the lever has to be replaced its just $86. Could be worse. I"m hoping it is spring failure because I would think I would be able to see loose brake lines dragging had the center to either rear lines snapped. There is no compromise in braking while driving but correct me if I'm wrong, those two systems are independant of each other and one form doesn not affect the other's fuction. I'm gonna get a tech to check it out tomorrow evening and give me a virdict on what is to be done so I will post back. thank you for telling me your experience, it helps to hear it and know I"m not just loosing my ever loving mind....lol


----------

